# Ten year old dies in footlocker



## Fudge (Aug 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Four arrested after 10-year-old child dies inside footlocker in Arizona
> 
> PHOENIX, ARIZONA (BNO NEWS) — Four people have been arrested in relation to a 10-year-old girl who died after being stuffed in a footlocker as punishment for taking a Popsicle from the refrigerator, local media reported on Friday.
> 
> ...


Source is from a warez site.

That's terrible. Those people are idiots.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 13, 2011)

So many messed up people in this small world


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't describe the rage i am feeling right now.

Those fuckers deserve death.

I am gonna get out now before i end up potentially venting here.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

sick bastards. poor child.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

god, thats just horrible.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Lol prinny squad

Also, wut. Fucking people.
What are they even thinking? 'Let's lock her up. So she won't be such a pussie later' *dies* 'oh, she was playing hide and seek. I'm completely innocent.'
I don't get such people ._.


----------



## redact (Aug 13, 2011)

lock them in footlockers and see how they like it :/



Spoiler



also, repliers one and two have similar avas





and repliers 3 and four have similar avas and the same sig...




i was confused and stuffs :x


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 13, 2011)

for some reason i thought it was gonna say a 10 year old got locked in a Footlocker shoe store and died.
fail parents are fail.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor Girl.
Her parents are retarded.


----------



## dilav (Aug 13, 2011)

What is a footlocker? The shoe store? 31" x 14" x 12"?
Edit:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A Footlocker is a storage box used in the military in which soldiers store their belongings.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 13, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Anything these people get as punishment will never be enough.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Aug 13, 2011)

People these days are retards.
This girl's parents should be locked in footlockers as punishment.


----------



## clegion (Aug 13, 2011)

Chop off their hand and legs, and put them in the foot locker, put overnight, then asked them to run around in summer heats, THEN do back bends, if they are unable to do so, the next winter they get their foot locker dipped in freezing lakes, or if not possible in sands with ants. That is a just punishment, death is too good for this guys


----------



## DarkCrudus (Aug 13, 2011)

haha not laughing bout what happened buuut just from the title i thought someone died in Foot Locker, the store, i was like i wonder how that happened.

annyway o.o cant believe people would do that..


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sick bastards. poor child.


^ this x oo (infinite) 
wtf is happening to the world ,also the parents ............. wtf !!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 13, 2011)

...Sigh some people these days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



poor girl..


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

i got room in my basement for 4 people


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

How can the neighbours have known this was happening and sat by? How can the state just sit by and allow 12 children to live in squalor when they know at least one is "an abused and neglected child". I hope they realise they are also  responsible for this little girls death by their inactions.

The state needs an investigation into how this was allowed to happen and how it can be prevented again. The community needs to look at itself and wonder how they could have sat by and ignored it just to make their own lives a little less confrontational. Even though it's bloody obvious there is no "community" here, just a bunch of selfish "it's not my problem" individuals who live near each other.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> How can the neighbours have known this was happening and sat by? How can the state just sit by and allow 12 children to live in squalor when they know at least one is "an abused and neglected child". I hope they realise they are also  responsible for this little girls death by their inactions.
> 
> The state needs an investigation into how this was allowed to happen and how it can be prevented again. The community needs to look at itself and wonder how they could have sat by and ignored it just to make their own lives a little less confrontational. Even though it's bloody obvious there is no "community" here, just a bunch of selfish "it's not my problem" individuals who live near each other.


Unfortunately it's a well documented psychological behaviour, diffusion of responsibility.
"I'm afraid to take action, but there are enough people around that someone else is bound to"
When everyone has that mindset, nobody does anything.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow. They all deserve to rot in prison. What sick bastards.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 13, 2011)

It's Arizona, should take em out back and shoot them all between the eyes.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 13, 2011)

there are people who would give anything just to have kids, then there are fuckers like these who abuse and neglect them.
I hope they rot in prison or get the death sentence


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's a well documented psychological behaviour, diffusion of responsibility.
> "I'm afraid to take action, but there are enough people around that someone else is bound to"
> When everyone has that mindset, nobody does anything.



And people wonder why I'm not insulted when they tell me I'm not normal or wrong in the head. It looks like "normal people" need the nutters about to stop them being douches...


----------



## MSaki (Aug 13, 2011)

great another reason to hate people.....


----------



## Coto (Aug 13, 2011)

Sigh... those people should stay in jail 'til death. And I bet they're now "sorry".

Horrible scums...


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ahh, here's my daily bit of soul crushing news. I was wondering why it was late; wrong site...

fuck.

that.

shit.

Time for sheriff whazziz face to do what he does best... B3


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In addition, children, including toddlers, would stay outside playing until late hours at night and up to 2 a.m. local time.


What kind of bullshit town is this?  College kids usually don't even stay up that late.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 13, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> College kids usually don't even stay up that late.



Yeah, I was always in bed early. Sometimes as early as 6 or 7am.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 13, 2011)

They deserve to be caned to death in public.


----------



## Requios (Aug 13, 2011)

It's people like this that make our world seem like a shitty place. Honestly, a 30-minute time out isn't good enough?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

i prefer them bound and gagged. hands tied up to a tree and them sacked only up to their armpits. inside the sack are thousands of ants. you can tickle them if you want.

though i think this is just too much.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 13, 2011)

How could she even fit in there?


----------



## Sylar1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh i thought she died in the store


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks America! For showing me that you just FAIL MORE AND MORE ALL THE TIME.

The girl is TEN. What kind of parents are you!?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 14, 2011)

Seriously, people like this deserves to have all the shit handed to them


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 14, 2011)

All for taking a damn popsicle....jeez....I hope they do the same to them in court.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 14, 2011)

people who do this to 10 year's should really just kill themselves...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 14, 2011)

Land of the free...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 14, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> All for taking a damn popsicle....jeez....I hope they do the same to them in court.



Oh no, you can't do that, it would be cruel and unusual punishment...

...but if it's your kid it's just abuse and neglect until they are dead, then people care.

Grr, really, I know I've had it explained to me, and yes I understand the concept, but I just don't get it at all when kids are involved.


----------



## amptor (Aug 14, 2011)

this story reminds me of a demented lady I was talking to a few weeks ago.  unfortunately, there's a lot of twisted people out there and they kinda run amok in society every now and then. all you can do is note the warning signs and stay away from such individuals.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 14, 2011)

.... I don't really know what to say.

It doesn't really matter what anyone says or does, because none of it will undo what those monsters did to that little girl.

I just hope that amongst the abuse, she was lucky enough to have a wealth of happy experiences before her life was cut short.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 14, 2011)

Alright, This is just Sick, Just SICK.
what is becoming of this world ?
sad people appear day and night >_> gosh... this is just to SICK for words
these goons should be publically executed for what cruelty they have done >_>


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/local...-death-07282011

They have a video on it.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 14, 2011)

Kinda like "what would you do for a klondike bar" except

Hey what would you do for a popsicle?
Kill my kid


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 14, 2011)

What, the, ****!?

These people, are...I not to say as I would sound like the rest of the judgmental society.

Stuff like this happens all of the time, only this time it caught media attention. There are people out there that wish to do nothing but harm to those around them. This is sad because it happened to a child, if this happened to an adult then I bet the media would not pay it much attention. Being stuffed into a footlocker though!? What ever happened to the chair facing the corner!? What about the belt? Scolding? Geez! If a child of mine (I have none fyi) took a popsicle out of the freezer and I found out, I scold scold (yell at) him/her about having to ask permission, not lock him/her into an enclosed space! I thought Harry Potter had it rough with being locked into the crawlspace under a staircase!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 14, 2011)

They have done this to a child... This is the most disgusting, disturbing thing I have ever read. Makes me feel like I cannot trust any adult out there because it was her family.


----------



## AP Hacker (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking morons.. Death is too good for them, but with the justice system the way it is, they'll probably get off way too lightly..

The way I see it, if you violate somebody's right to life, yours should be violated the same way. (In other words, if you kill somebody, you should be killed the same way)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 15, 2011)

What a wonderful group of people.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone wants Justice. This people are probably going to walk away just like Casey Anthony did.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Those fuckers deserve death.



Unfortunately, that won't bring the little girl back to life, nor erase the memory of her torment. The human condition is much more complicated than "who deserves" this, that, or the other. Hopefully, we'll get some relief soon, because mankind cannot go on like this.


----------



## unopepito06 (Aug 15, 2011)

Death is too good for these people. I've been watching shows like "Beyond Scared Straight" and "Lockup" lately (essentially documentaries on prisons), if serving a life sentence in one of those places with those people is not bad enough, I don't know what is...

for example: http://goo.gl/DOvcT


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck those fuckers who fucking killed that poor girl.

Death is too good for them. Fucking torture them. Make them do the same fucking thing every fucking day.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 15, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> this story reminds me of a demented lady I was talking to a few weeks ago.  unfortunately, there's a lot of twisted people out there and they kinda run amok in society every now and then. all you can do is note the warning signs and stay away from such individuals.



You don't need to stay away. You need to call the police on those kind of freaks. Less of these people on the street and more of them in prison, the better.

In this case, if the neightbors weren't such a bunch of worthless douches, the girl would still be alive if they had called the cops.


----------



## exangel (Aug 17, 2011)

I am currently living in Tucson and it IS common for children to play outside until after midnight, even in my own apartment complex which has had two murders on the premises in the past year.

I've lived a large part of my life in two different parts of Arizona and I can't imagine being stuffed in a footlocker in Phoenix during the summer.  What a fucking miserable way to die!  I can barely function without air conditioning during these summer months.. incomprehensible that adults could conspire to treat a child so viciously.

Arizona is a state that has some of the strictest ideas of justice in the US and does permit the death penalty.
Here in Tucson the shooting in January by Loughner who tried to assassinate Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords and killed a Federal Judge made news everywhere but he's still being called incompetent to stand trial, refusing medical care.  But Arizona doesn't permit any pleas of Not Guilty by Reason of Insanity, Disease, or Mental Defect.  The only acceptable alternative is Guilty but Insane, which I think is appropriate.  I'm fascinated by that particular case because it happened 4 miles from my apartment.


----------

